# Selling my little slice of paradise.



## triple divide (Jan 7, 2010)

Alaska's List : Cabin on 1 Acre


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

That is exactly what I would like to have in NorthCentral Pa. maybe even 12x28...


----------

